# Tv-ut på Geforce 4 MX440

## xfreece

När jag bootar datorn så ser jag all text. När linux startat så kan jag se allt

som händer i consolen men när jag startar X så flimrar bara TV:n.

Funderade på om det kan vara uppdateringsfrekvensen då jag har en 

55-60Hz (lite osäker) TV. Men den kan jag inte ändra, den står

konstant på 75Hz (i KDE's inställningcentral kan jag bara välja 75hz). 

Kan man starta X med en viss uppdateringsfreq. ?

Någon som har någon idé? Kan ju även vara någonting annat.

----------

## creideiki

Har du prövat att installera media-tv/nvtv och pillat på inställningarna? På mitt GeForce 2 MX var jag tvungen att använda det för att sätta ner upplösningen på skärmen till 640x480 innan TV-modulatorn gav ifrån sig en vettig signal.

----------

## xfreece

Provade installera nvtv men får inte det att fungera. 

Jag provade köra kommandot

#nvtv -t -r 640,480

No mode specified.

Please specify as e.g. -r 800,600 -s Large

Så jag provade

#nvtv -t -r 800,600 -s Large

Defaulting to PAL TV system.

Cannot find 'Large' mode 800 x 600

Please specify e.g. -r 800,600 -s Large

----------

## klockren

Hur ser din xorg.conf ut?

Så här ser delar av min ut, för ett Geforce 6600:

```

# MONITORS

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "CRT"

    HorizSync   30-107 # kHz

    VertRefresh 50-150 # Hz

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "TV"

    HorizSync 60 # kHz

    VertRefresh 30-150 # Hz

EndSection

# VGA DEVICES

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "VGAout"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #Driver     "nv"

    VendorName  "MSI"

    BoardName   "nVidia GeForce 6600"

    Screen 0

    # VideoRam    131072

    Option      "Coolbits" "1"

    BusID      "PCI:5:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "TVout"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Screen 1

    Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

    Option      "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO" # "Composite"

    Option      "TVOverScan" "0.4"

    BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

EndSection

# SCREENS

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen[0]"

    Device      "VGAout"

    Monitor     "CRT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen[1]"

   Device "TVout"

   Monitor "TV"

   DefaultDepth 24

       SubSection "Display"

               Depth 24

               Modes "800x600"

       EndSubSection

EndSection

# SERVERLAYOUT

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen 0 "Screen[0]"

    Screen 1 "Screen[1]" RightOf "Screen[0]"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Med denna config får jag 800x600 på TV:n och TV-skärmen virtuellt "till höger" om bildskärmen.

----------

## xfreece

Ska testa så får vi se, min ser inte likadan ut.

----------

## xfreece

vart borde xorg.conf ligga?

har endast en xorg.conf.example i /etc/X11/

känns inte som filnamnet är riktigt rätt

----------

## klockren

Din konfig ska ligga på /etc/X11/xorg.conf

xorg.conf.example innehåller endast exempel... du kan dock inte köra X alls utan en conf-fil. Det är inte så att du istället för x.org använder XFree?

----------

## xfreece

Mycket möjligt. Har ganska nyligen installerat Gentoo, och det

mesta har funkat så har inte börja sätt mig in i hur allt fungerar än.

----------

## xfreece

Vart ska den ligga då?

----------

## xfreece

Har varken en xorg.conf eller XF86Config* på min burk, verkar inte det lite skumt?

----------

## kallamej

Om du aldrig skapat någon är det nog inte så konstigt, men annars borde det ju finnas en. I vilket fall som helst är det ju bara att skapa nu. Instruktioner på utrikiska finns här: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

Edit: Hittar du något intressant i /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

----------

## xfreece

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

        Section "Module"

		Load	"extmod"

		Load	"dbe"

		Load	"glx"

		Load	"freetype"

	EndSection

	Section "Monitor"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default Monitor"

		Option	"TargetRefresh"	"75.0"

	EndSection

	Section "Device"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default nv Device 0"

		Driver	"nv"

	EndSection

	Section "Screen"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

		Device	"Builtin Default nv Device 0"

		Monitor	"Builtin Default Monitor"

	EndSection

	Section "Device"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

		Driver	"fbdev"

	EndSection

	Section "Screen"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

		Device	"Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

		Monitor	"Builtin Default Monitor"

	EndSection

	Section "Device"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

		Driver	"vesa"

	EndSection

	Section "Screen"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

		Device	"Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

		Monitor	"Builtin Default Monitor"

	EndSection

	Section "Device"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default vga Device 0"

		Driver	"vga"

	EndSection

	Section "Screen"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default vga Screen 0"

		Device	"Builtin Default vga Device 0"

		Monitor	"Builtin Default Monitor"

	EndSection

	Section "ServerLayout"

		Identifier	"Builtin Default Layout"

		Screen	"Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

		Screen	"Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

		Screen	"Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

		Screen	"Builtin Default vga Screen 0"

	EndSection

Är det här något jag kanske skulle kunna använda mig av? Har nämligen haft stora problem tidigare

med att få igång X så vågar inte förstöra något.

----------

## kallamej

Tänkte närmast på att det i början av log-filen står vilken konfigurationsfil som används. Jag har exempelvis

```
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
```

i min.

----------

## klockren

Jag skulle skapa en grundläggande xorg.conf genom att köra 'xorgconfig' som root. Sedan kan du leka lite med nya inställningar (spara alltid en säkerhetskopia av xorg.conf), t.ex. de för TV-out som jag postade i början av diskussionen.

----------

## xfreece

 *Quote:*   

> Tänkte närmast på att det i början av log-filen står vilken konfigurationsfil som används. Jag har exempelvis
> 
> Code:
> 
> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
> ...

 

Den tar fram min conf-fil m.h.a. getconfig. Genereras antaligen varje gång X startas.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jag skulle skapa en grundläggande xorg.conf genom att köra 'xorgconfig' som root. Sedan kan du leka lite med nya inställningar (spara alltid en säkerhetskopia av xorg.conf), t.ex. de för TV-out som jag postade i början av diskussionen.
> 
> 

 

Får nu en annorlunda signal men ingen ren, flimrar fortfarande. Vet nu dock inte hur jag ska lösa det.

Skulle du kunna posta hela din xorg.conf?

----------

## klockren

Här är hela min xorg.conf.

Jag har xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2 och baselayout-1.11.12-r4.

Det du kan justera är ju kanske frekvenser under monitor/TV samt upplösning under Screen/Screen[1].

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "se"

EndSection

# MOUSE

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"       "4 5"

EndSection

# MONITORS

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "CRT"

    HorizSync   30-107 # kHz

    VertRefresh 50-150 # Hz

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "TV"

    HorizSync 60 # kHz

    VertRefresh 30-150 # Hz

EndSection

# VGA DEVICES

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "VGAout"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #Driver     "nv"

    VendorName  "MSI"

    BoardName   "nVidia GeForce 6600"

    Screen 0

    # VideoRam    131072

    Option      "Coolbits" "1"

    BusID      "PCI:5:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "TVout"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Screen 1

    Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

    Option      "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO" # "Composite"

    Option      "TVOverScan" "0.4"

    BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

EndSection

# SCREENS

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen[0]"

    Device      "VGAout"

    Monitor     "CRT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen[1]"

   Device "TVout"

   Monitor "TV"

   DefaultDepth 24

       SubSection "Display"

               Depth 24

               Modes "800x600"

       EndSubSection

EndSection

# SERVERLAYOUT

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen 0 "Screen[0]"

    Screen 1 "Screen[1]" RightOf "Screen[0]"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

----------

## xfreece

Har funderat lite och testat men får det inte att fungera. Så här ser min xorg.conf ut.

Högst upp står det error som jag får när jag använder den.

```
# Error message:

# Requested Entity already in use!

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   Screen       1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     300   230   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "PHL"

   ModelName    "107"

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "TV"

   HorizSync 60 # kHz

   VertRefresh 30-150 # Hz

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nv"

   Screen      0

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "TVout"

   Driver "nv"

   Screen 1

   Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

   Option "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO" # "Composite"

   Option "TVOverScan" "0.4"# Error message:

# Requested Entity already in use!

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   Screen       1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     300   230   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "PHL"

   ModelName    "107"

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "TV"

   HorizSync 60 # kHz

   VertRefresh 30-150 # Hz

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nv"

   Screen      0

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "TVout"

   Driver "nv"

   Screen 1

   Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

   Option "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO" # "Composite"

   Option "TVOverScan" "0.4"

   BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection   

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1400x1050"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device "TVout"

   Monitor "TV"

   DefaultDepth 16

       SubSection "Display"

               Depth 16

               Modes "640x480"

       EndSubSection

EndSection 

   BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection   

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1400x1050"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device "TVout"

   Monitor "TV"

   DefaultDepth 16

       SubSection "Display"

               Depth 16

               Modes "640x480"

       EndSubSection

EndSection 

```

Vad gör jag för fel?[/code]

----------

## klockren

För det första har du definierat både Screen0 och Screen1 på två ställen. Varje screen får definieras en gång.

Sedan undrar jag varför du använder 'nv-drivern' istället för nvidias egna drivrutin. Denna är snabbare, stabilare och stödjer antagligen det mesta bättre. Installera nvidias egna driver enligt guiden.

p.s. personligen tycker jag att xorg.conf blir mycket mer läslig om man definierar grafikenheterna i ordningen Monitor -> VGA Device -> Screen -> Serverlayout, då dessa bygger på varandra.

----------

